# Reformed Resources on Scandal



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 31, 2021)

The topic of scandal may seem obscure, until one finds oneself in the midst of dealing with one; scandals, in fact, are all around us.

Where does one go for help? Until now there has not been an abundance of reformed resources on the topic. These resources will be especially helpful for Church officers who not infrequently must handle and seek to heal these commotions.

Scandal is not simply displeasing people; it is any word or action, or lack thereof, which tends towards hindering others in the path of righteousness.

If you are committed to doing what is right and morally necessary in situations when it is not popular (as God calls and obliges us to do), you will need a thorough and detailed understanding of this subject in order to seek to maintain the line of righteousness in difficult situations.

On Scandal & Offenses - ReformedBooksOnline​


----------

